# F1 2008



## Durin's Bane (Jan 26, 2008)

Any F1 fans around here?


----------



## Turgon (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually I'm a big F1 fan, I've been following it since I was a lad, which is a long time ago now...

In fact I'm getting to that age where I look back on the old days as a golden era, F1 one is getting a little dull now. Kind of tired of all the Lewis Hamilton hype over here in Britain, and I was glad when Kimi beat him last year. I miss Montoya, as he was my favourite driver of recent years. Hell I even miss Schumacher, as much as I used to hate him, at least he was entertaining to watch...


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2008)

I am a huge F1 fan, and with both Kimi and Heikki Kovalainen looking good for the new season, looks to be a rocking good one!


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 23, 2008)

So what do you think of the start? It's going to be an interesting season... Toyota and Williams had a good race each, BMW are doing well, I think Honda and Renault will be improving as the season goes on. This time we will be seeing a lot from the smaller teams, it won't be Mclaren-Ferrari one on one this time.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 26, 2008)

Shaping up to be a good season so far, title front runner changed hands 3 time allready. 

Would like to see BMW break the Mclaren/Scuderia monopoly for the drivers championship this year, pitty Nick Heidfield can't get a few good finishes under his belt.

I also think we should replace Kimi with the Stig. Get a bit more personality.


----------



## Turgon (May 27, 2008)

Telëlambe said:


> .
> I also think we should replace Kimi with the Stig. Get a bit more personality.



Hehe! Excellent idea...


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you watch the race today? Hell if I can I'll find the last few laps and the start, I'll keep 'em on several disks!!!


----------



## Turgon (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, it was a fantastic race, Spa is a magical track, they don't make them like that anymore. A shame the winner was decided off the track though...


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 8, 2008)

I just saw it on the official site  Hamilton did let Kimi past him afterwards, didn't he? So why the punishment, he didn't win any positions? 

Edit: Just saw a speculation on another forum. If Hamilton hadn't taken the short cut he would not have had the speed to overtake Kimi... Do you think so? Imo, he entered really fast-> would have come out really fast-> same outcome... Guess the Stewards don't see it that way...
Shame they ruined his moment...


----------



## Turgon (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think Hamilton should have penalized at all, as you say, he gave Kimi the place back. It's something that happens all the time in F1 - especially at the back - why suddenly change the rules? Especially given what happened to Kimi afterwards? It didn't effect the outcome of the race at all. Ferrari seem to get all the decisions. I've got a feeling that if and when McClaren make a protest - they could well win it.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 8, 2008)

They already have made one. 
Speaking of Ferrari getting the decisions did you see how Heiki got a 'drive through'? Imo he couldn't do anything about bumping the driver before him, 'the door was closed' as they say. He was storming forward and the Stweards stopped him cause no one on the track could. I'm not a McLaren fan but they did stop 'em from winning.
Never the less the race was great and the fans will talk about it for quite some time. Hope we see more like it in the comming years...


----------

